# Can't emerge sys-fs/aufs3 with kernel-patch useflag

## TimeManx

Hi guys, emerge of sys-fs/aufs3 with the kernel-patch useflag fails for me. It seems it can't find the files to patch in the kernel directory. I'm using zen-kernel 3.2.6.

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20120109  USE="inotify kernel-patch -debug -doc -fuse -hfs -nfs -pax_kernel -ramfs" 0 kB
> ...

 

Here's my emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.2.0_alpha89 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.2, glibc-2.15, 3.2.6-zen x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-3.2.6-zen-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7400_@_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-2.1
> ...

 

Here's /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/aufs3-3_p20120109/temp/aufs3-standalone-2.patch.out

 *Quote:*   

> ***** aufs3-standalone-2.patch *****
> 
> PWD: /usr/src/linux
> 
> ====================================
> ...

 

----------

## .:chrome:.

don't use zen-sources; use gentoo-sources or hardened-sources. 

zen-sources contains some other patches incompatible with aufs   :Sad: 

alternatively, don't use aufs  :Wink: 

----------

## TimeManx

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> don't use zen-sources; use gentoo-sources or hardened-sources

 

Then how about ck-sources. My PC is a snail without BFS and BFQ, even with autogroup.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *TimeManx wrote:*   

> Then how about ck-sources. My PC is a snail without BFS and BFQ, even with autogroup.

 

I don't know; sorry. You have only to try  :Smile: 

----------

